# Vegetable Colors and Nutrition



## Nutrition (May 18, 2010)

Lots of people think that when you switch to a low fat diet that you are giving up taste for your health. Nothing could be further from the truth; you will learn new ways to use spices to make a low fat chicken recipe that is the most popular dish at any gathering. You can extend heath benefits to others by preparing low fat chicken recipe for your next party.


----------



## Jim_Dunn (May 16, 2011)

I have just downloaded your 101 tips book and after I backed out of it on the computer, I can't find it. Can you give me any help as to how I can access it once again?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Can you do a search on your computer for "101 Tips for Growing Amazing Organic Vegetables"? That search may tell you where the book is located on your computer. Also, if you are on a Windows computer look in your Documents folder, or a Downloads folder if you have one.


----------



## New_Life_Nutrition (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have never thought that we can actually determine the vitamin in fruits and veggies based on its colors. This is very interesting. I would read your other article regarding the color of nutrition.


----------

